# What's the best decongestant?!



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

Ive got the snot*iest cold that I tnink I've ever had  I keep sneezing, my eyes are killing me and can't breathe which is even worse when I lie down...so I'm really struggling to sleep! I'm using super strength lemsip which tastes ok and the paracetamol slightly eases my pounding head. But the decongestant element seems fairly useless!

I've used actifed in the past which is good as it makes me drowsy but does anyone have any better alternatives (other than a trip to the vet for an endless sleep  ) I'm going to get to a chemist later, not least as I used half a box of tissues overnight!

Thankfully the cough that was the first symptom seems to have eased leaving me with a whole head of goo!

Ugh!


----------



## winjim (21 Feb 2015)

Don't use oxymetazoline / xylometazoline. You can become dependent on it. The advice of a friend who is an ENT surgeon.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

I think the OTC stuff is phenylephrine. I'm hoping to only need for a couple more days

I've got an olbas snot stick which helps a bit but not at night


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

I don't know, but I wanrted to join in and say that I've had a terrible viral chesty cough and snot for EIGHT days now.

Started with a headache that then progressed to feeling generally poo with paroxymal coughing accompanied by copious volumes of yellow snot. Have hardly slept a wink, OH moved into the spare room last night.

I am so desperate that I've sent the OH to get some Vicks Vapour Rub so I can try the Vicks on feet cure that I've read about on the interwebs. I'm usually very scornfull of such nonsense, but desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## moo (21 Feb 2015)

Ginger tea/drink and a hot shower or bowl of hot water with towel over head.


----------



## Hitchington (21 Feb 2015)

I had a look at this http://www.wikihow.com/Decongest-Your-Nose and it all seemed sensible until they suggested this!


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

I like ginger biscuits but can't take it in any other form!

The snot is clear, there's just so much of it! I had a temperature yesterday, everything ached, but that seems to have passed thankfully

I've had a shower. Feel better, not least I've washed the snot away!!  A gentle walk to the chemist and purveyor of pastries should be kill or cure. I still can't drive due to the knee surgery (this snot fest is also stopping my rehab  )


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

Hitchington said:


> I had a look at this http://www.wikihow.com/Decongest-Your-Nose and it all seemed sensible until they suggested this!




I like the plenty of sleep and rest advice...I wish!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2015)

Slightly different train of thought from someone who can't have decongestants, have you considered an antihistamine tablet instead? Dry it up and stay off all dairy for a couple of days. Dairy increases mucus build up which won't help you.


----------



## midlife (21 Feb 2015)

Using drugs has the problem of "rebound", that's when the drug wears of it comes back again, ususally feeling worse 

Paracetamol / ibuprofen alternating and something like a karvol capsule is as good as anything .......

Shaun


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

Cheers. Actifed is more on the antihistamine side I think than a Sudafed so will probabiy get some of that. I'll just use at bedtime (afternoon sleep time)

I'll soak the bed in olbas too!

I'm drinking quite a lot of tea with skimmed milk but will avoid yogurt which can make me a bit snotty anyhow!


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2015)

moo said:


> Ginger tea/drink and a hot shower or bowl of hot water with towel over head.


Aside from the vet visit, stay clear, they wouldn't hesitate when you reel off the list...

inhaling as per above, with Olbas or another decongestant works well, peppermint tea instead of Ginger and a standard Beconnaise spray are all good solutions. Nothing worse than being bunged up. I have nasal polyps and suffer badly with a cold and for a few weeks after it's gone.


----------



## Arrowfoot (21 Feb 2015)

moo said:


> Ginger tea/drink and a hot shower or bowl of hot water with towel over head.


It does work for me for me as well.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

Thanks all. It's the watering eyes killing me right now! And I don't just think it's the carnivore episode of man vs food on TV!


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

Anyway, as is typical of me when I'm ill, I've organised a little mini cycle tour for later on in the year. Hurrah!


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Feb 2015)

winjim said:


> Don't use oxymetazoline / xylometazoline. You can become dependent on it. The advice of a friend who is an ENT surgeon.


Yeah, my dad got dependant on it


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

I've just got a pack of actifed, a bottle of olbas oil, 3 more boxes of ultra balm and an 8 pack of ultra balm with menthol! Hopefully that'll keep me going until tomorrow! My eyes were streaming so much walking back from town, I could hardly see!

I also got some fruit, wispa bars and soreen...all the necessities of life!


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 Feb 2015)

I usually take ibuprofen and use Olbas Oil. A few drops on a hanky and have regular sniffs, a few drops on the edge of the pillow at night helps get to sleep.


----------



## winjim (21 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I've just got a pack of actifed, a bottle of olbas oil, 3 more boxes of ultra balm and an 8 pack of ultra balm with menthol! Hopefully that'll keep me going until tomorrow! My eyes were streaming so much walking back from town, I could hardly see!
> 
> I also got some fruit, wispa bars and soreen...all the necessities of life!


Have you tried medicinal whisky?


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2015)

I'm not drinking at the moment so no  

However my eyes feel better after the actifed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I don't know, but I wanrted to join in and say that I've had a terrible viral chesty cough and snot for EIGHT days now.
> 
> Started with a headache that then progressed to feeling generally poo with paroxymal coughing accompanied by copious volumes of yellow snot. Have hardly slept a wink, OH moved into the spare room last night.
> 
> I am so desperate that I've sent the OH to get some Vicks Vapour Rub so I can try the Vicks on feet cure that I've read about on the interwebs. I'm usually very scornfull of such nonsense, but desperate times call for desperate measures.


All my friends laugh at me and call me a shamen when i tell them this but it works i promise.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> All my friends laugh at me and call me a shamen when i tell them this but it works i promise.


I'll let you know in the morning!!!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2015)

Hitchington said:


> I had a look at this http://www.wikihow.com/Decongest-Your-Nose and it all seemed sensible until they suggested this!


Yes, I can't see how getting a few arm tattoos and depilating your armpit will help at all!


----------



## Sara_H (22 Feb 2015)

It ddidn't work


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2015)

Time for home remedies.. 

Stay off dairy all day.
Antihistamine
Large hot toddy before bed. (Lots of fresh lemon juice, generous amount of whisky, honey to taste, then to up with near boiling water in a point glass).

You should feel better even if you don't sleep!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

I seem to now just be utterly bunged up rather than streaming....nice 

Do a feel a bit better so hopefully it's on its way...although that could be the lemsip I had 45 minutes ago

Going to have a bath, need to figure out the best way to get in and out without kneeling on my chopped knee and putting too much weight through my tendonitised hand!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Feb 2015)

For clearing out all the 'gunk' after a cold nothing beats a medium hot curry, but at home and with a big box of tissues handy.
The chilli, ginger and garlic are in a lot of 'home remedies' so have them all together in a tasty meal.


----------



## surfdude (22 Feb 2015)

stick a finger up one nostril and blow down hard on the other . lean forward when doing this as it can mess up your clean tops


----------



## Sara_H (22 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Time for home remedies..
> 
> Stay off dairy all day.
> Antihistamine
> ...


OH has just been sent out for some piriton as ours expired 2 years ago! Have failed on the dairy products front already having had milk in coffee etc.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I seem to now just be utterly bunged up rather than streaming....nice
> 
> Do a feel a bit better so hopefully it's on its way...although that could be the lemsip I had 45 minutes ago
> 
> Going to have a bath, need to figure out the best way to get in and out without kneeling on my chopped knee and putting too much weight through my tendonitised hand!


Also wrk out how you're going to get out, before you get in - that could be an embarrassing call for help otherwise!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

The one good thing is this cold has put me off latte...but I have had porridge, buttered soreen, tea and a couple of chocolates today


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Also wrk out how you're going to get out, before you get in - that could be an embarrassing call for help otherwise!


Especially as I live alone! I must go get in actually, the bath I ran half an hour ago will be getting cold!


----------



## Bazzer (22 Feb 2015)

Sudafed tablets and sudafed inhaler and red tiger balm if I am feeling bunged up and know I am going diving. Watch the sudafed as it increases your heart ratę.
If you use tiger balm wash your hands thoroughly after use. Sensitive areas such as your eyes and your bits, will appreciate it.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Feb 2015)

Has anyone heard from @vickster recently? Should we send someone round to check she's not stuck in the bath?


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

I'm done, just got out, the water was stone cold


----------



## Sara_H (22 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm done, just got out, the water was stone cold


Ha ha! What a relief!


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm done, just got out, the water was stone cold


There are not many things worse than a ruined bath!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> There are not many things worse than a ruined bath!


I did run it at around 11am so not entirely surprising


----------

